# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  text added to existing laminate photo on display

## jwd16

I have several photos on display in the museum and they are mounted on wood and the photos are printed on a formica type of material. I need to add credits for the photographer
who photographed the pieces. How can I do this with out having to have the photos reprinted? I thought about Vinyl, but the size we need is 12pt about 1/8 inch tall to small for plotter.

----------


## Paul Brewin

There is dry transfer lettering, either the old fashioned basic font Chartpak stuff or you can have them custom made to include colors, graphics, etc. I haven't used the latest dry transfer but have been curious about cost, durability, etc.

----------


## jwd16

I thought about clear Grafix inkjet adhesive film to print my own lettering.

----------

